# buying a grizzly



## nathen53 (Jun 13, 2011)

Im looking at buying a 04 grizzly for $600 it needs tires, wheels, a rear axle, and it has cut fenders with no racks. The motor runs and has a HMF exhaust I have not seen it in person yet just goin by what the guy said. Opinions would be great haven't owned a yamaha in awhile so I don't no the good and bad about them.


----------



## bamajeepjunkie (Jun 18, 2010)

If it runs and not stolen, I'd jump on it. These are easily modded and tons of parts around for them. The biggest problem is snorkeling IMO.


----------



## nathen53 (Jun 13, 2011)

bamajeepjunkie said:


> If it runs and not stolen, I'd jump on it. These are easily modded and tons of parts around for them. The biggest problem is snorkeling IMO.


 I know the guy he has had it for awhile and it has probably been driven hard a few times but I thought for 600 I couldn't go wrong


----------



## bamajeepjunkie (Jun 18, 2010)

You really can't go wrong with it IMO. Things to look at (if/when you get it) front diff seal/seals def the driveshaft side, check the cvt primary grease, of course all the wheel bearings etc. Keep a close eye on the oil, I've seen some timing chain issues and valve issues but few and far between.


----------



## primetime1267 (Aug 31, 2009)

You will be fine on the Grizzly even if it has been beaten to death.. They will run forever and very forgiving when they get dunked a little too deep in the swimming hole.

The parts are very cheap to replace and a simple bike to work on also. Pick it up and enjoy the Grizzly!!!


----------



## tback34 (Nov 21, 2011)

i have owned 2 grizzlys and only 2 b/c i sold the 660 to upgrade to a 700, you cannot go wrong. they are a nice unit to own and very dependable. i would advise to go with rhino shocks though! they are no more expensive than stock but are beefed up more than grizz stockers, unless you choose to go w/ aftermarket, then i can only vouch for turner cycle axles. thats what i run, strong w/ lifetime warranty! good luck


----------

